# The latest creation



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Based upon the design I posted here a few weeks back, I came up with this:















It is hard to get 100% symmetry using the tools I have, but it isn't far from it. More importantly, it feels good in the hand, is sharp, and should be quite durable. I ought to be able to get a few bucks for it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I like your thinking, I started carry a 2.5 inch knife, myself.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Plunge grind to tip is right at 2 7/8". I didn't really plan that measurement, it just happened freehand. I could see that as an EDC knife, and it would be an awesome skinner. I know you can hook the tip under the skin on your thumb quite effortlessly. The thing that really bugs me is my false edge didn't come out symmetrical. I need to adjust my technique it looks like.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good Job, Ive been thinking about building a forge. 

2 make $$$


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Good Job, Ive been thinking about building a forge.
> 
> 2 make $$$


If I keep posting I can do 7K 2 day


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

They say the best way to make $1M making knives is to start with $2M.


----------

